# brain regions in fatigue



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

they seem to be making some progress on pinpointing this for fatigue. wonder when they are going to do the same for ibs? http://www.immunesupport.com/library/showarticle.cfm/id/4033 tom


----------

